# Beware of the Pomps of March, 3/1 Navarre Live surf fishing report.



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

They tend to be bigger in March!!!! I got here at 10:30 am and caught a nice 16 inch Pomp at 11:30am. It may be the only one I catch!!! I will leave around 2:30!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

All done left with 3, I will get picks for you when I get home.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Here are the 3 Pompano from today. Fished 10:20-2pm. First fish at 11:30, last Fish at 1:45pm


----------



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sand fleas or shrimp? I was out there Tuesday and didn't get the first sniff


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

It’s been hard lately! I used fresh shrimp.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mid-day trip !


----------



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

SurfFishingMeister said:


> It’s been hard lately! I used fresh shrimp.


Very much hit and miss. I've soaked fleas and shrimp each time just to make sure they aren't being picky. Don't know what this cold front will do either.


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Beautiful fish. Looks like one hell of a supper.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

At least you got it done w/ not so great conditions... Enough fer dinner!!!!


----------

